# ZZ Top - London Ontario - Nov. 6



## noman

The boys from Texas rolled into town yesterday and once again provided an entertaining (if very choreographed) set. Decked out in lovely sequin jackets and cool matching purple guitars, Billy and Dusty (Frank too) went through the set list a bit too perfectly. Seems they have played these tunes in this exact order for a long time! But still entertaining and the crowd loved it. I'm still wondering why Billy has a can of Krylon spray paint attached to his mic stand. Some mysteries about ZZ Top remain!! All in all, cool band, they really play to the camera which is great for shooting them. Here are the obligatory pics......


----------



## Prosonic

Great pictures! I'm not usually a fan of weird guitars, but I love that purple esquire! Did he use any other guitars?


----------



## mhammer

And he really _does_ use a Mexican coin as a pick!


----------



## noman

mhammer said:


> And he really _does_ use a Mexican coin as a pick!


Maybe later but the one he's using in the pics looks more like a V-pick or Gravity pick.

- - - Updated - - -



Prosonic said:


> Great pictures! I'm not usually a fan of weird guitars, but I love that purple esquire! Did he use any other guitars?


Thanks! He did use other guitars, his Lesters of course. But we are only allowed to shoot the first 3 tunes, during which he played the purple esquire-style guitar. Sounded great though. No pedalboard that could be seen...........


----------



## bzrkrage

noman said:


> Here are the obligatory pics......


Obligatory?


Awesomeness at it's best! Thanks for sharing. I just wish they would come out to Calgary.


----------



## noman

bzrkrage said:


> Obligatory?
> 
> 
> Awesomeness at it's best! Thanks for sharing. I just wish they would come out to Calgary.


Sorry for the verbiage.........but yeah, Scott gets me into these concerts with my camera gear and I am obliged to provided Guitars Canada with said pictures!! I am surprised they are not going to Calgary. They are playing Sudbury Ontario this evening............and Sault St. Marie the next night. Not exactly large markets. They played here a year ago and I was talking to one photog who said this was the same tour!!


----------



## Guest

noman said:


> View attachment 6018


Love this! Only complaint would be the GC watermark on the guitar.


----------



## noman

laristotle said:


> Love this! Only complaint would be the GC watermark on the guitar.


I thought I could fool you guys into thinking he had a GC sticker on that axe!!! I'll post another with the logo elsewhere........


----------

